

Fix and Hack things better with Sugru (A mix between glue and clay) - ankeshk
http://sugru.com/about/

======
blasdel
It'll easily win the "O'Reilly Publishing" award for most obnoxious use of
'hack' in marketing materials.

<http://www.metafilter.com/87440/Slowly-sticky-silicone>

